#  Alternativmedizin >   Bleibende Beule nach Sturz >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo zusammen,
ich wende mich an euch, weil meine Mutter möchte, dass ich zum Arzt gehe, aber ich möchte eigentlich nicht gerne mit meinem Problem dahin gehen, weil es nicht allzu tragisch ist. 
Ich bin vor 3 Monaten mit richtigem Schwung auf einer nassen Treppe ausgerutscht und ganz übel mit einer Pobacke auf die Kante einer Stufe geknallt. Da hat sich dann eine ziemlich große schmerzhafte Beule gebildet. Jetzt 3 Monate später ist die Beule immer noch da. Schmerzen habe ich nicht mehr. Aber wenn ich über die Beule streiche, fühlt es sich ungefähr so an, als hätte die Stufe eine Kerbe oder so in meinen Po gehauen. Da ist eine richtige Kante drin. 
Kennt das jemand? Was meint ihr, geht das irgendwann weg? Oder könnte sich Wasser oder Ähnliches in dieser Beule gesammelt haben? Und ist ein Arztbesuch von Nöten? 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

----------


## Myriam

Ich ginge an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall zum Arzt. Da kann durchaus etwas von einem Knochen abgesplittert sein.
Als junges Mädchen bin ich mal mit dem Rad gestürzt. Ich hatte Schmerzen im Ellenbogen und dem natürlich keine große Bedeutung beigemessen, obwohl diese Schmerzen immer wieder kamen.  Mit etwas mehr als 50 Jahren hatte ich dann in ca. 10 cm Entfernung vom früheren Schmerz eine kleine Erhebung, die sich beim Darüberstreichen so richtig scharfkantig angefühlt hat. Vermutung: Ein Knochensplitter. Und so war es dann auch. Da war dieser Splitter im Verlauf von etwa vier Jahrzehnten ca. 10 cm weiter gewandert. Das dürfte an der Stelle Deiner Verletzung vielleicht etwas weniger einfach sein, weil es sich auf Deinen Gang auswirken kann.  Und deshalb würde ich auf Deine Mutter hören und zum Arzt gehen.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## sawa

Hallo
Mir ist das gleiche im Juni 2017 passiert. Habe immer noch eine sichtbare Einkerbung am Po.
Mich würde interessieren, ob es bei Ihnen mit der Zeit wieder weggegangen ist.
Vielen Dank

----------

